# July 50/50 Sale at Golden River Sports! 50% Now - 50% by End of Sept!



## PattyNYCO (Mar 21, 2005)

Golden River Sports knows you love kayaking and/or fly-fishing, but sometimes it can be quite the expense all at once. Golden River Sports has a special offer for YOU! We call it our "Mid-Summer (Night) Fling" Sale! *Buy what you want now during the month of July with only 50% down - and we will give you until September 30, 2011 to pay off the balance! *​ 

No tricks, no gimmicks, no exclusions, no interest fees or penalties - just come shop and get the gear you want NOW and plan the rest of your summer in style! Get that rod or reel you've been dreaming about. Pick out that new dry-top or waders you so desperately need. Take that brand new kayak that has your name all over it and hit the rivers! ​​


*SHOP TIL YOU DROP - BRING IN YOUR SHOPPING LIST AND PACK YOUR CAR WITH GEAR! Pay 50% now and pay the rest in September. Enjoy your summer with the gear you want NOW from GRS!*​





Minimum purchase $100.00​ 



Golden River Sports​​​




806 Washington Ave​​​




Golden, CO 80401​​




(303) 215-9386​​





*Summer Hours:*​​




*Mon - Fri* 10am - 7pm​​




*Sat* 9am - 6pm​​




*Sun* 10am - 4pm​​





Visit our all new website at www.GoldenRiverSports.net ​​


----------

